# B-I-J-O-U is her Name!



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So we were calling her Peanut for awhile because she is so tiny, but my husband says Peanut is not a girl's name.  So Bijou it is!! :HistericalSmiley: 

This one is a busy little bee at 2 lb 5 oz (She gained 3 oz in the first week!) She is always zooming around like a wind-up toy.

Bijou: "Who can I play with? I love to play and wag my tail!!"

[attachment=61273:who_can_...lay_with.jpg] 

Bijou: "I think I can be like Hippo."
[attachment=61274:flopping...th_hippo.jpg]

Casanova: "Let's do the Conga, Peanut!!"
[attachment=61275:conga.jpg]

She doesn't like to model for a living like Casanova. :smrofl: 
[attachment=61276:couch1.jpg]

Bijou: "Put away that camera and pway with me, Momma!!" 
[attachment=61277ink_tank.jpg]

To be continued...post #3


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Very Adorable!!! She is a Cutie no doubt about it!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's her favorite, the tongue shot. I have a million of them. She kisses and licks everyone, including Casanova (who is like WTH!!).
[attachment=61278:tongue.jpg]

Bijou: "What's on my head!? This bow is slowing me down...."
[attachment=61301:couchmonkey.jpg]

Casanova: "Momma, is she okay? She's head down again!"
[attachment=61280:cas_close_up.jpg]

Bijou: "Success! I've defeated Hippo!"
[attachment=61308:success2.jpg]

And here is the only foolproof way to get her to open her eyes and look at the camera!
Bijou: "Modeling is so boh-ring."
[attachment=61283:couch_up.jpg]

Fanks for looking, everyone!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought it would be Bijou!!! She looks so cute in her little dress and that topknot!! Just precious.........and her big brother looks so sweet with her. Did they get along from the first? They look they were meant to be together!!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Bijou is a pretty name but I guarantee she gets called Peanut more ! Don't worry she will answer to both. she is a little doll.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, she's a little beauty!


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

She is so stinking cute, I just love your babies little faces! So sweet!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what beautiful babies you have :wub: loved the pictures of beautiful Bijou


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

She is going to be such a heartbreaker! What a cutie! I like her name.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Sohia, your little Peanut Bijou is all spunk and personality . . .so loving it . . I bet Cassanova is wondering why she is soool hyper but then she is still so much a puppy and they are such energizers . . . :wub: love, love all the pictures you've shared of her . . . she is a natural and eventually will get sooo used to the limelight as that face is meant to be in pictures . .ALL THE TIME (we hope) . . .


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Adorable photos! Perfect name for a little jewel.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh WOW! Bijou is sooooo sweet looking!! I love that tongue shot too! So funny! sophia- where is that cute little sweater from? I love how it doesn't have sleeves..very adorable.

And my love Casanova is just the perfectly poised model- as always!! you have cuteness overload at your house!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

sophia, bijou is just so gorgeous! and casanova is as handsome as ever! you have one beautiful brood there :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :smheat:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Love them both! Thanks for sharing pics! I just can't imagine how much energy you have running around in your house right now! 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Bijou is beautiful and Casanova is so handsome!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Such beautiful Maltese!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

she is so adorable :wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

she is one beautiful girl.. !!! maybe cas will teach her how to pose


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW! Is she a looker!!! :wub: :wub: Love her name and Cassanova is adorable as always.

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - I'm so happy you picked Bijou. It suits her so well. :wub: :wub: She's such a little doll. You probably had to bathe her after I drooled all over her at our playdate.  It was so funny watching the boys rough-housing, especially my little dynamo not leaving Casanova alone (except when he was escaping to another room) and watching poor little Bijou look at them flying by and thinking, "What's with those two hooligans?" And other times nearly getting run over trying to join in the fun. It was a riot. I love the photos of her. As small as she is I think she's very poised, smart and sweet. I think of her as the "It" girl. Give them hugs and kisses from us. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what a cutie!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:smheat: I just can't get enough of your pictures :biggrin: Bijou is sooooo adorable. I LOVE her clothes!! I love little dynamo girls but they are tooo cool to have their picture taken. I know, I have one of them :HistericalSmiley: You still got great pics though.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Great name, Sophia, and beautiful pictures. I hope you enjoy your LITTLE Bijou.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

She's a living doll ... just like her big brudder. :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Good heavens, just look at that pair! They are both so stunning. Casanove is his gorgeous self and Bijou is just a doll baby! I adore them :wub: :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a darling little girl with a handsome big brother


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

2 beauties.
xoxoxo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Bijou is a dollbaby! You really do have two beautiful Malts!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

B I J O U B I J O U B I J O U and BIJOU was her name O!!!
Very very cute pics, Sophia. Looks like they are fitting in well together.
Don't be shy on the pics !

Love her little sweater too.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Look at that face, darling!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Cute cute cute!! Love the name!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My goodness we have some gorgeous malts on our forum!!!!!!!!!! And Bijou is definitely one of them!!!! 

Well, Sophia, you did it...you now have two absolutely beautiful babies. :smheat: just breath taking.

I like the name :thumbsup:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Bijou is beautiful :wub: :wub: and you know how I love Cass :wub: :wub: you have been blessed with two gorgeous malts!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bijou. The most special, perfect name! I"m so happy you decided on that name Sophia. WHAT A DOLL she is. Cas is looking so handsome as big bro! And looks like Bijou has joined Emma w/hating the camera LOL! Camera comes out, heads goes down. What's with these girls?! hehehe


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 29 2010, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878706


> Bijou. The most special, perfect name! I"m so happy you decided on that name Sophia. WHAT A DOLL she is. Cas is looking so handsome as big bro! And looks like Bijou has joined Emma w/hating the camera LOL! Camera comes out, heads goes down. What's with these girls?! hehehe[/B]


Exactly, my two girls are like that, once in a while I can get a good shot but you never see the 40 or 50 I discard....LOL!!! Little boys must be different, look at Cassanova and Jett. They seem to love the camera. A little girl will turn that head in a heartbeat!! They must know they are little princesses!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my gosh, your photos are just soooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You have two absolutely stunning Malts. :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you all so very much for the very kind and sweet comments!!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 28 2010, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878514


> I thought it would be Bijou!!! She looks so cute in her little dress and that topknot!! Just precious.........and her big brother looks so sweet with her. Did they get along from the first? They look they were meant to be together!!![/B]


Dianne, they weren't too sure in the beginning. But now they are like two peas in a pod. Casanova is Bijou's idol!! Just yesterday, Casanova went over to pee on the pad, and Bijou ran toward him and tried to stick her head under the stream :smstarz: Thank God my scream was primal enough that it stopped her dead in her tracks before she got a strange smelling shower!! 

I find them napping all cuddled up together all the time. And they are chasing each other around the house and wrestling too. It's amazing how much they like each other after just two weeks!!

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 28 2010, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878533


> oh WOW! Bijou is sooooo sweet looking!! I love that tongue shot too! So funny! sophia- where is that cute little sweater from? I love how it doesn't have sleeves..very adorable.
> 
> And my love Casanova is just the perfectly poised model- as always!! you have cuteness overload at your house!!![/B]


Thank you, Andrea! The sweater is actually the vintage tank from Oscar Newman. I hope she grows a little more because she's wearing the XXS and it's too big and bunching up on her in the middle.

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Jan 28 2010, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878547


> she is one beautiful girl.. !!! maybe cas will teach her how to pose[/B]


Thanks, Meri! I hope so too...she is a pain to take pics of!! 

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 28 2010, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878567


> Sophia - I'm so happy you picked Bijou. It suits her so well. :wub: :wub: She's such a little doll. You probably had to bathe her after I drooled all over her at our playdate.  It was so funny watching the boys rough-housing, especially my little dynamo not leaving Casanova alone (except when he was escaping to another room) and watching poor little Bijou look at them flying by and thinking, "What's with those two hooligans?" And other times nearly getting run over trying to join in the fun. It was a riot. I love the photos of her. As small as she is I think she's very poised, smart and sweet. I think of her as the "It" girl. Give them hugs and kisses from us. :grouphug:[/B]


Sue- Thank God Bijou just wanted to be near us because we were outnumbered and couldn't have wrangled any more wild puppies that day!!

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 29 2010, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878706


> Bijou. The most special, perfect name! I"m so happy you decided on that name Sophia. WHAT A DOLL she is. Cas is looking so handsome as big bro! And looks like Bijou has joined Emma w/hating the camera LOL! Camera comes out, heads goes down. What's with these girls?! hehehe[/B]


Tammy, That is such a great point! What's with these girls?! Bijou has huge eyes, but is too lazy to open them all the way for photos! Most pics she has them 1/2 opened to show her delicious "ennui."


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous! :wub: And that pink sweater is so cute!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such beautiful babies...you must be such a proud mommy!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she is so cute!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the newest photos of your sweet Cutie Pie's! Both, Casanova and Bijou are looking gorgeous!

I love that tongue pic of your baby Peanut, way too cute!

Great shots, Sophia! Thanks for sharing!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a little doll!!! Thanks for sharing the cute pics!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wohoo

congrats on naming her .. she is a beauty 

^_^ loved these pictures. Casanova is a cutie pie too

Kat


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I just cannot get over how gorgeous your Bijou is. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Wow, wow, _wow_! She has such a sweet expression, and she reminds me of a bunny. Actually, she sort of reminds me of a miniature version of your Casanova, LOL! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwwww what a precious little lady!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She is so ADORABLE!!! I'm in so in love!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OH heavens, your two babies are just the sweetest little poppets.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. what sweet hearts! both are so adorable :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Sophia, she is a doll baby and I've always loved Cas :wub:. I love that they are snuggling and playing together too. Just one thing though, every time I see this thread pop up with the title "B-I-J-O-U is her Name!, Casanova's Busy Little Sister", I want to start singing "B-I-J-0-U, B-I-J-0-U, B-I-J-0-U....

and B-I-J-0-U is her N-A-M-E-O."


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

adorable!


----------

